# too soon to tell for sure but...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

You guys know how hard I've worked to lose weight. I've lost a lot of weight just from sheer stubbornness... even if it took exercising a couple of hours a day to do it. 

I just switched to the "master your metabolism" way of eating by Jillian michaels, and it appears to be astonishingly successful! Time will tell. It seems when you start something new, you get an increase in weight loss just because it shocks your system, but I am really encouraged. 

I started doing it because I had the book. There is a part of the book called "Master your food math"... It gives you two lists and you pick one thing off of each list and eat that. I am really, really busy right now, and that is what I needed, to not really have to think about food that much. I modified it a bit based on what I have but stuck with the same types of food. 

So far so good. Actually extremely, extremely good. I have not had as much time for exercise lately and I am still losing. that has *never* happened to me before in my life! 

I like exercise and I am going to keep doing it, but I knwo some of you have said you can't so I thought I'd throw that out there.  

More later,

Cindyc. (who is not supposed to be here because I put myself on HT restriction for a month to get some things off my plate that I need to do. L! But I had to come tell you the potential good news.)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

WooHoo!!!!


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I had to look up the book. It looks like something I'd be interested in trying too. I'm keeping up the exercise, but more indoors now than out. It's just too darn hot outside! 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

How's it going ?!?!! LOVE Jillian Michaels !!


----------

